# HELP-Kayak spearfishing



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this site.

I am looking for a kayak for spearfishing and line fishing around the mid north coast of NSW. I plan on going out around 2km.
I will alread have a boat and will be chasing macs, snapper, jew, pearlies, kings etc etc. 
I am after some help on kayaks.
these are the models I am looking at. Australis- Pelagic, Lynxx and cuttle fish. Viking- espri, pro fish and nemo 2+1. Ocean kayak prowler 13 & 4.1 as well as 4.5 & 4.7.

Ideally I would like a kayak that can be used 2 up then the next day take it out myself. I like the idea of the three seating positions on a few models. front and back seat for two people and middle seat for one up.

Is a rudder neccessary?

anyhelp would be awesome as I realy have no idea.

thanks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks for the helo red phoenix, I have read through here and another forum and came to the same conclusion about doubles and singles.

I am now looking at a Stealth Evolution 4.65, the hatch up the middle was the main reason, then I read they have footpedals which is an even bigger bonus.
what are the stealths like, are fibreglass kayaks less hardy, will it need matenance.

The beach I will be going out often has waves (2ft rolling swell in the bay) is this going to be an issue with the stealth or a fibreglass kayak.

The stealth evos look really fast and purpose designed for spearfishing, plus I reackon I should get a good price. What is the cheapest I would find a brand new evo 4.65?

thanks for you help RP


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If by pedals you mean they have a pedal operated rudder then yes, but they're not pedal driven like a hobie mirage of native propel. Your best bet of getting a cheap evo would be second hand in the for sale section, they come up occasionally.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

my bad, I thought they were pedal powered.

I think I will save and buy brand new. The local shop has a "we will beat the lowest price by 10per cent" thing going. So the cheapest way for me to get one is find the cheapest price and show them.

Should I steer clear of the fibre glass kayaks?

thanks,


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Your local shop won't be able to source a stealth I wouldn't think, they have a limited distribution, there are however members of this site who are affiliated with the company, palmymick for one. You need to weigh up your specific circumstances in regards to the fiberglass question, stealths are superb as open water, fast, surf zone craft. You just have to be a little more kind to them than you do a plastic yak in terms of durability.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

The local shop defianately carries them.
I am looking for a really stable craft that is fast as I plan on paddleing a long way.

I think the stealth evo 4.65 or 4.9 fits the bill, which on is likely to be faster?

thanks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wont be bashing against rocks. I will be paddleing out jumping and spearing.
I might bump up against a rock every now and again but not enought to structually hurt it I would think.

Are the stealths the best fibreglass kayaks in Australia for the money/?


----------



## sathack60 (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe the Austrlis Lynxx can be used as a 2+1 or even single, you go by yourself in the middle, or if there is 2 adults and 1 child, child in the middle or 2 children and 1 adult, adult in the middle. I have been down to the showroom and asked them as I have two younger children and wanted a yak for fishing by myself but on occassion bring the kids out for a paddle.


----------



## MokenMan7 (Dec 12, 2010)

Go the Moken 13 Angler best fishing kayak i know.


----------



## odgers (Sep 30, 2010)

im gonna have to agree with lkonger is faster!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi. 
Hope this helps. 
I've also spearfished / freedived from a kayak. 
I own a Hobie & Stealth Kayaks. 
From the sounds of it you will be targeting areas you would not normally fin to from the beach but these areas you want to access are under 1NM. 
The stealths are fast no doubt. And yes open water would suit them more in more adverse condition one might say. 
The hobie on the other hand will be slower dependent on the model chosen. If you are diving from one. You need a wider beam to add to confident re entry and higher load weights. And this is where the hobie may shine a little better.

1. Stealths can have a wide beam and a huge load capacity.. Their FG as already mentioned and yes this can scratch from the odd rock / weight belt / gun etc etc

2. Hobies have the same first two attributes but are almost indestructible! You can drag them. Bump them. Scratch them. Drop them. Fly them (roof rack issues) and they will still perform.

One issue is when leaving the water is your legs are usually dead. So this may be a factor when you want to go home. Paddle or peddle? It's your choice.

Even though I have a tandem Hobie, I don't us it anymore as I prefer the speed and attributes the Stealth gives me. I I were to go into mangroves or solely target bream etc then it would come into it's own. But, there is one yak I would buy hands down with all the attributes tha you desire.

And that is a PLASTIC SOT.

If you choose a Hobie this may open your eyes to line fishing ad well as they are a very useful plastic craft albeit, overpriced.

Take your time if your going to choose expensive yaks as you've indicated. There are dirt cheap yaks that tram reasonably well and will do the job of floating around on the surface while your under it! If your not line fishing from it or going out wide etc and just using for inshore transport for diving etc... Just spend $300-$600. Or even better go get a second hand one maybe?
Tight lines to all.

Take your time to choose


----------



## tanglesman (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey w2252, did you end up getting yourself an ocean going kayak and if so, where do you go out around the mid north coast ?


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Spearfishing, fishing, stable platform for safety, the ability for 1 or 2 people.

Sounds like a Cobra Fish n Dive to me......

Shoota


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Damn Straight shoota


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Just curious,

What kind of speargun do you use, mine is a Beachat Mundial Marlin Comp rail gun 115cm with a 6.5 mm spear and run with either a 10 or 20 metre line to a Pelag float. Fins are Beachat also, I think the french guns are well made and good for small and big stuff.

I am keen on a custom speargun out of Hawaii by a maker called Daryl Wong and my favourite is his " Hybrid Speargun" this is guy is nothing but precision and his guns are known world wide, if anybody wants to know how good they are then goggle "Wong spearguns"

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

I'd probably go 1.2 metre rail gun, if you are after reliable gun without costing an arm and leg then stick to aluminum guns, carbon guns can be expensive and so can some wood guns, the thing to remember with wood guns is if you scratch it etc you have to treat it so it doesn't warp your Timber, there are heaps of heaps who have taken some huge fish on aluminum guns and they can be cheaper.

I'd look at Torelli guns they have an awesome warranty and Australian made, I don't own one so I can't tell you how they shoot. The other way to go is a Rob Allen Gun with the vecta hand grip they are pretty common in this country and the most commonly used speargun with some of the spearfishing clubs I've been involve with. I shoot a Beachat gun and love them, they shoot hard and accurate but some people don't like 6.5 mm shafts preferring 7 mm but I've never had a fish bend my shaft yet.

A gun to have a serious look at is a brand called Aimrite , they are a yank gun and made bullet proof. If your after Spearfishing's equivalent of a Cobra Fish n Dive ( big bulky, solid and bullet proof) then go for a Superfrog , they are tonka tuff and popular in West Aussie and have heard they are a cannon to load and shoot. My other interest to hopefully own one day is a brand called Omer they have an alloy gun which has a barrel snapped a bit flat and I think they call it a cuttlefish fish shape or model, I like the handle of them and they are well made.

Beachat have brought out some new Marlin Pacific models and have seen their aluminum guns drop a fair bit in price, I think their carbon guns are an excellent price .

Adreno spearfishing warehouse is the big player like a Bunnings Store or BCF equivalent for online spearfishing gear. Where I live in Newcastle is 2 x spearfishing clubs including the oldest in the country eg Newcastle Neptunes Spearfishing Club circa 1950's , the club I was briefly involved with was the Living Waters Spearfishing Club.

I was heavily involved with scuba social clubs and did spearfishing with some of the guys on the side.

Cheers

Shoota


----------

